# Visual Basic > Reporting >  Programatically program font size based on length of data

## BSWhipp

Is there a way to tell an rdlc what font size to use based on the length of the data in the expression?

----------


## BSWhipp

I Think I found it

----------


## techgnome

When did this become StackOverflow?
Help out the next person... take a penny, leave a penny.

If you found the solution, it's usually good form to post what the solution is. That way others can look at it and maybe suggest improvements, or 6 months from now, or a year from now, someone else looking for the same thing, they can find it. 

-tg

----------


## BSWhipp

Good point. When in the properties of the text box, click on Fonts then on size, or font, or bold, color, effects, line spacing, italic, there is a box with and fx next to it. That is where you put the code. in my case I used =IIF(len(Trim(Fields!column1.Value) > 20, "3pt", "4pt")

----------

